# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  18+ Rude Alternative Corrie!

## Sorrynation St

*Hi guys

I'm new to these boards and I'm hoping to get a few fans of my new version of Coronation Street that is currently on Youtube* 

I can appreciate it won't be everyone's cup of tea so I will issue a few warnings prior.


It ISN'T for the easily offended or to be watched when in the presence of children. The language is colourful.

They are simply my own dubbed impersonations, and in no way reflections of the characters or indeed the excellent people who play them.


Please check out the first 2 Episodes of Sorrynation Street on Youtube and look out for updates on the Facebook page!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl6...8BbFVNtAUbe62A

https://www.facebook.com/Sorrynationstreet/

Thanks all and please subscribe as I'm working hard on more  :Smile: 

Regards

Steve

----------


## TaintedLove

LOL Brilliant. 
 :Thumbsup:   :Clap: 
Got anymore please? Thanks Steve.

----------


## Sorrynation St

3rd is in the works, please share and try and help get some views  :Smile: 

Thanks so much for watching it.

----------

TaintedLove (16-05-2017)

----------


## alan45

Hilarious

----------


## Sorrynation St

Thank you! Spread the word  :Big Grin:

----------


## thestud2k7

funny as mate more please

----------


## Sorrynation St

3rd should be out on Saturday  :Smile:

----------


## Sorrynation St

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKNnG1HG56U

Can Norris keep his cool or will the youth break him?
Bev is saddened by Shelley's announcement
Ashley can't handle Claire's revelation 
and does Tracey have a saviour in David?

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

Please keep all episodes in this thread (it has a warning and saves to many threads been open). Also post just the youtube links and not links to Facebook as this can be considered trafficking and not allowed on these boards.

----------

Perdita (20-05-2017), Sorrynation St (20-05-2017)

----------


## alan45

I love the way Sorrynation has got some of the voices spot-on.  Traceyluv needs a bit of work.  Great effort and very entertaining

----------

Sorrynation St (24-05-2017)

----------


## Sorrynation St

Thanks! I'm rubbish at Tracey haha she's too normal sounding

----------


## Sorrynation St

Episode 4!

----------

